# Brutal 24 string symmetric fan touchguitar by Knut Wilhelm Wedo



## ixlramp (Jan 28, 2011)

"Well, here are some pics of my home project, building a dual 12 string bass.
Fanned fretboard, longest bass strings 92cm, shortest guitar strings 82cm.
I plan to have dual MIDI (gk) dual sutainiacs.
I hope I will finish it in a month, I will post more pics, audio and video.
It is very strange how long it takes to make something at home, so just be patient."

Knut Wilhelm Wedø (KnutWilhelm) on Myspace

YouTube - wilhelmwe's Channel

Knut Wilhelm Wedø | Facebook


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 28, 2011)

Well that's epic as fuck.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 28, 2011)

If I had that, I'd hook it up to some recording software, lay it on the floor, and pour a bag of marbles on it.


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 28, 2011)

What the...? That's ridiculous!
Edit: In a good way.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 28, 2011)

Please, for the love of Dio, tell me it has four full hexaphonic MIDI systems built it. That would take it from mind numbingly awesome to.......well........more awesome than that!!!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 28, 2011)

Can that honestly really be called a bass? It has bass notes, sure, but so does a piano.

I still want one.


----------



## Thep (Jan 28, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Can that honestly really be called a bass? It has bass notes, sure, but so does a piano.
> 
> I still want one.



What it is called doesn't matter. There is only one question that needs to be asked. 

Can it djent?

Joking aside, that is pretty fuggin sick.


----------



## failshredder (Jan 28, 2011)

The instrument is pretty cool, but the music is _awful_.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 28, 2011)

That guitar is as rediculous as it is awesome!


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jan 28, 2011)

That is a very cool instrument!

But for those 24 strings, we only have 8 fingers and 2 thumbs.


----------



## Jango (Jan 29, 2011)

That'd be a bitch to tune...


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 29, 2011)

Jango said:


> That'd be a bitch to tune...



I can't see that being tuned in anything other than strait fourths.... Throwing in that silly little major third would just complicate things.


----------



## Durero (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome!!!

Where do you find these things Mat?


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 29, 2011)

TolerancEJ said:


> That is a very cool instrument!
> 
> But for those 24 strings, we only have 8 fingers and 2 thumbs.




You can always invite your girlfriend to take care of the... bottom half


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 29, 2011)

Holy fucking fuck 

That thing scares me


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 29, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Can that honestly really be called a bass? It has bass notes, sure, but so does a piano.



  Whichever subforum I post these things in, someone says it should be in the other subforum! 

No I wouldn't call it a bass. Full Range Guitar? FRG?

Perhaps we should have a new subforum for ERB / Touchguitars? I dunno ... Perhaps since the Bass sub-forum is a little quiet they could be posted here, being longer scale length instruments.



Durero said:


> Where do you find these things Mat?



On t'internet 

Respect to the builder, the concept of 2x12 symmetric fan is cool, but for me personally this is a cold, crude and ugly instrument.


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like the wing of a plane with strings on it.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 29, 2011)

Metal.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 29, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


>




AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHA
AAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Variant (Jan 31, 2011)

Fooking. Epic.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 31, 2011)

Same mum?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 31, 2011)

ixlramp said:


> Whichever subforum I post these things in, someone says it should be in the other subforum!
> 
> No I wouldn't call it a bass. Full Range Guitar? FRG?
> 
> ...



IMHO thats what makes it kind of cool. It looks like something I'd use to kill mothafuckas


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 2, 2011)

Wonder what it costs to restring.


----------



## nephilymbass (Feb 7, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Wonder what it costs to restring.



I'm guessing at least a hundred bucks for strings. pretty sick though how its basically 2 - 12 string basses arranged like a chapman stick. Interesting idea.


----------



## falcon71 (Feb 9, 2011)

like something area 51 would make if they made guitars


----------



## TheDolff (Feb 11, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> If I had that, I'd hook it up to some recording software, lay it on the floor, and pour a bag of marbles on it.



Dude.
Fuck yes.
Best idea I've heard today.


----------

